

Kevin Hale of Wufoo (YC W06) at LessConf 2009 [video] - adamhowell
http://b.lesseverything.com/2009/12/1/kevin-hale-of-wufoo-com-at-lessconf-2009

======
BenS
I really enjoyed this talk. One of my favorite parts was a list of book
recommendations Kevin provided at the end:

\- call to action

\- landing page optimization

\- small giants

\- the ultimate question (how to design surveys and define meaningful metrics)

\- why marriages succeed or fail (john gottman's research on relationships)

\- predictably irrational (behavioral economics)

\- sway: the irresistible pull of irrational behavior

